# Finding a good vet



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

I know this is a very basic thing, but I was wondering if anyone had particular tips or resources they use for finding a good reliable veterinarian. 

My family actually has a vet whom we've used for many years for routine check ups (annual exams, vaccination when necessary, etc.) but he's semi-retired now, so he no longer does major things which require anesthesia or other complicated procedures and equipment.

As luck would have it, our newly rescued dog is in dire need of dental work (he has a broken canine, amongst other tooth issues) and as I'm researching vets in the area I'm coming across a lot of VERY mixed reviews- some people love the place, some people think everyone at the practice is Evil Incarnate. I realize that given the high emotional involvement people have with pets, some of the negative reviews may not be justified, but it's difficult to tell based on a few paragraphs, and as our rescue dog is somewhere between 6 and 10 in age, I want to make sure we take him someplace good, as his age and our lack of knowledge of his medical history are already complicating risk factors.

So, how do you find someone? Are there any questions I should ask, given the circumstances? Particular drugs or anesthesia technique which are better than others?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Interview first.

With an appointment, and I would offer to pay.

Ask all the things you care about. Vaccinations protocol? Raw feeding? Does the vet accept, encourage, discourage, scare people?

Pain management?

Holistic second opinions?

Everything that matters to you, including experience in the areas you will need it in.

Then check his/her standing with associations. (Maren?)

Anyway, just for starters.......


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The dental work may be a whole 'nother thing: a dental vet (certified veterinary dentist).


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The dental work may be a whole 'nother thing: a dental vet (certified veterinary dentist).


I agree with this, and Connie's other post. Also, ask around. If you have other people that you train with, ask who they use. I like to get a good feel of who will be taking care of my pets. I also like to know how they deal with dogs that aren't so friendly (besides muzzling). What is their philosophy. Even if you only own friendly dogs, you never know when you'll get one that might not be friendly. 

I have a vet that I used for years, and I never asked that question...and while I still use him...there's another vet I trust much more with my "unfriendly" dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Make sure their license is in good standing. This should be super basic, but apparently one of the 3rd or 4th year students a few years ago went away to go on a preceptorship, which is required for the Missouri Veterinary Medical Association, with a vet who, as it turns out, was not actually licensed by their state board. :-o Oops. That didn't work out so well. Having professional associations with the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) as well as their specialty (if they are a specialist) is good too. Vets are required (unlike physicians, unfortunately) to do continuing education, so they don't absolutely have to be a boarded dentist if they've done a decent number of additional training through CE.

If it's dental work you need besides pretty basic stuff, here's a list of the boarded veterinary dentists out there by state:

http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/diplomates.cfm

Go to one you feel comfortable with. They could be a DVM PhD with multiple boarded specialties, but they can still be a jerk (or wrong...) about stuff. Having one that doesn't get offended about referrals or second opinions is helpful too.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Kris,

I use a whole bunch of vets.

I go to one that is super calm and laid-back for feral cats, nervous dogs etc. so I take rescues there.

Another is within a block of my workplace, so if I need something simple like a U/A, I drop it off on my way to work.

I go to another that has tons of lab equipment on site, and that lets me get my own way. (I used to work there.) It's pricey, but I do routine exams there to keep a consistent paper trail and they're the best if anything major comes up.

I used to go to another that supported raw feeding, limited vaccine, etc. but no longer go there because I do expect some degree of confidentiality from a vet and that certainly wasn't happening there.

If I have questions about dosage (for vitamins or OTC meds) I'll call all of them. Some will go off their memory (and are usually wrong) and others will actually look it up. I like the double-check.

I've learned to put my foot down with any vet. I've nearly gotten into yelling matches with one vet. She didn't appreciate it when I told her that spaying is for people that can't keep their dog on a leash. :lol:

Know what you want and get it - even if you need to use a couple different vets.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I think finding agood vet is very important and going off reccommendations from people you respect is the way. my vet who my family has been going to since the 60's just retired, I went there for everything except ofa xrays and i have a specific vet I use just for those. I auctually go to a local vet for basic stuff and he is pretty good but if anything serious comes up I will call my old vet and he will make a house call just for me.


----------

